# Win a horse competition...



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

So Your Horse and Horse Deals are doing a Win a Horse competition. I'm not going to lie, and i have been trying to enter, but the 10 questions seem to be impossible to answer, what ever you put in is wrong plus some questions don't have the correct answer to them at all? 
Has anyone else entered or at least tried to?? 
What do we all think, is this a good or a bad thing that a national magazine are basically offering a horse for free (you get to chose one up to 5k in value)?


----------



## 3Beasties (6 June 2014)

It was always my dream to win a horse when I was a kid, never did happen though lol!

I don't read any mags any more but they did do a win a horse comp before and I seem to remember that they really made sure the person was in the right positions to own a horse, they also provided a 'package' of lessons and tack among other things. They then followed the horse and owner for a year.

What are the questions?


----------



## OldNag (6 June 2014)

3Beasties said:



			It was always my dream to win a horse when I was a kid, never did happen though lol!

I don't read any mags any more but they did do a win a horse comp before and I seem to remember that they really made sure the person was in the right positions to own a horse, they also provided a 'package' of lessons and tack among other things. They then followed the horse and owner for a year.

What are the questions?
		
Click to expand...

That was Pony magazine wasn't it?  I remember being madly jealous of the winners.  I once won a runner up prize in the WHSmith Win a Pony and was soooo gutted that I hda come that close to getting a pony


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

Yes they're offering a 16k package, you get a supply of dengie feeds, snowflake shavings, BE lessons, lesson with William Fox Pitt and a lesson with Zara Philips, the new EquiTreka trailer, new wintec saddle including fitting and adjustments, clothes for you from musto, full wardrobe for horse inc travelling kit from Horseware Ireland, and riding gear for you. They do seem to be very careful, and its a multiple stage process, you need to pass 3 questionnaires, then riding assessment, then stable management, and finally if you pass all that then they decide out of 3 people who wins. 
Questions and answers:

What is the average respiration rate in horses?
20-25 breaths per minute
15-20 breaths per minute
8-12 breaths per minute
30-35 breaths per minute

Which of these is a common winter condition?
Mud fever
Headshaking
Dehydration
Sunburn

What does WEC stand for?
Winter Equine care
Worm Egg Count
Wild Equine care
Worm Egg Control

What is 'bute' short for?
Phenylbutazone
Phenylbutanol
Phenylbutarol
Phenylbutavil

A horse's stomach is roughly the size of what?
A tennis ball
A ping pong ball
A rugby ball
A beach ball

In what area of the horse would you find the pedal bone?
The neck
The hock
The foot
The shoulder

What percentage of a horse's diet should be forage, if he's in light work?
30%
100%
80%
50%

What can you add to a horse's feed to replace salts and minerals lost through exercise?
Biotin
Oil
Molasses
Electrolytes

What is a hackamore?
A breastplate
A noseband
A protective boot
A long hack

How often should an adult horse in work have its teeth checked?
Once a year
Once every two years
Every six months
Once every three years

(i may just be being very dumb when answering these questions :/ )


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

Well those are easy enough aren't they, do they get harder in later stages? I suppose they must.

I always used to try to enter these win a horse comps, much jealousy following the winners through the year in their magazine articles.  I've pretty much come to the end of the road with horse owning though now, or else I'd be tempted to buy a mag and enter.


----------



## Jaycee (6 June 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			So Your Horse and Horse Deals are doing a Win a Horse competition. I'm not going to lie, and i have been trying to enter, but the 10 questions seem to be impossible to answer, what ever you put in is wrong plus some questions don't have the correct answer to them at all? 
Has anyone else entered or at least tried to?? 
What do we all think, is this a good or a bad thing that a national magazine are basically offering a horse for free (you get to chose one up to 5k in value)?
		
Click to expand...

Thought I'd have a try.......see what you mean about the questions! Very odd indeed


----------



## Bobbly (6 June 2014)

Many years ago The Sun newspaper used to run an annual 'win a pony' competition, Dad and I used to enter every year and managed to get just about everything right with lots of research. Every time I was gutted not to have won   Eventually my first pony came along, and cost him and my brother £60 along with two old saddles, a dodgy bridle and 20 bales of hay!


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

abracadabra said:



			Well those are easy enough aren't they, do they get harder in later stages? I suppose they must.

I always used to try to enter these win a horse comps, much jealousy following the winners through the year in their magazine articles.  I've pretty much come to the end of the road with horse owning though now, or else I'd be tempted to buy a mag and enter.
		
Click to expand...

you enter online so no need to buy mag  
I thought so too about questions being easy, but whatever i answer, never seems to get 10/10? the forage question, non of the answers are correct, surely it depends on the horse, my friends horse is in no work and on amazing grazing yet requires additional feeds, and the same person also has a cob in moderate work and that lives off fresh air, has to be muzzled and brought in to keep the weight off it :/

ETA. as far as i know, the later questionnaires are 'how a horse would change your life' type ones, so basically, a competition as to who can write the best sob story. after that though, you go for a practical assessment in basic handling, riding and stable management. from that they choose 3 best people and then choose the winner


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

Online entry? Cool, I might have a look anyway then, though the last thing I need is a horse right now 
Maybe there's something wrong with the programme then, there must be if none of the answers are working.


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

www.winahorse.co.uk  there you go


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

Already there, lol.. gawd I remember the olden days when it was double pages in the mag with tick boxes. 

#feeling old 
#butnotsooldIwon'tusehashtags


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

let me know if you manage to get 10/10, it may just be me being a numpty, but i checked with google and according to that i have got them all right


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

Congratulations! You&#8217;ve successfully completed stage one of the Win a Horse competition by answering all our questions correctly and are now invited to enter stage two!


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

well done, i am just being dumb then. ah well


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

You're not dumb at all! I prefer just to think of myself as massively awesome instead, lol.
Which ones do you think you might be getting wrong?


----------



## PingPongPony (6 June 2014)

the forage one, possibly the breaths one even though i've checked that on rvc? i'm pretty sure the rest are correct :/


----------



## Shooting Star (6 June 2014)

Lol - no I'm with you PPP clearly I feed too much forage or have the dentist too often!


----------



## pinklilly (6 June 2014)

I got one wrong too


----------



## spookypony (6 June 2014)

Pretty simplistic questions, the dentist and forage ones, aren't they? Easy enough if you just quote the BHS manual, but things get a bit more complicated once you know enough to take into account individual circumstances!


----------



## abracadabra (6 June 2014)

DEfinitely. Thinking AS IF for the forage one, never owned one irl that warrantedthat % of hard feed in light work.


----------



## singing dawg (6 June 2014)

Anyone remember Silent King and his sad demise, or am I just showing my age lol


----------



## shortstuff99 (7 June 2014)

Got 10/10! Forage is 50% and breaths is 10-12 if that helps!


----------



## HazyXmas (7 June 2014)

singing dawg said:



			Anyone remember Silent King and his sad demise, or am I just showing my age lol
		
Click to expand...

OMG, i remember him. That was a very, very long time ago, you've got a good memory, don't think i'd have got his name.

 Didn't they run a competition to name him & then something else to find him a rider?


----------



## hairycob (7 June 2014)

50%? Clearly haven't done the online nutrition course then, have they!


----------



## OldNag (7 June 2014)

singing dawg said:



			Anyone remember Silent King and his sad demise, or am I just showing my age lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do. The trailer floor gave way didn't it. He was rather beautiful.


----------



## HazyXmas (7 June 2014)

hairycob said:



			50%? Clearly haven't done the online nutrition course then, have they!
		
Click to expand...

LOL

Crazy, ours event at BE100 on 100%!


----------



## EstherYoung (7 June 2014)

50% ????!!!!!!! Even the old fashioned horse books don't say that much hard feed for light work.


----------



## charlie76 (7 June 2014)

50% forage!! And 50% hard feed for a horse in light work!! I don't think our 4* horses even had that ratio ! I've got my BHSI stable managers qualification and if I had said that in any if my exams I would have been laughed at.
I'm going to email them as that statement could be very dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## PingPongPony (7 June 2014)

That's why i kept getting it wrong, as i would not think of giving a horse in light work 50% forage 50% hard feed, I said 80% but it all depends on the individual horse and time of year etc, so thats the question i kept getting wrong :/


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 June 2014)

50% hard feed! WTF?

Is this comp sponsored by a feed company?


----------



## pinklilly (7 June 2014)

50% forage for a horse in light work!!!` No wonder I couln't get through to the next round!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 June 2014)

No correct answer for what is a hackamore!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 June 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			No correct answer for what is a hackamore!
		
Click to expand...

'A noseband' is the closest.


----------



## mypegasus (7 June 2014)

Do you still have to post a photo at any point?

Just curious as can remember back in the 90s you had to, and I never had any decent ones!


----------



## longdog (7 June 2014)

OldNag said:



			That was Pony magazine wasn't it?  I remember being madly jealous of the winners.  I once won a runner up prize in the WHSmith Win a Pony and was soooo gutted that I hda come that close to getting a pony 

Click to expand...

I don't think I would have recovered from that, as a child!
Not sure I'd recover from the disappointment now, actually


----------



## Spotsrock (7 June 2014)

Wow if I fed my 2 50% feed b1 would be a hippo in a week and b2 would need to be sectioned!

Unless I reduced forage to match feed requirement then b1 would be slim and grumpy and b2 would be in the care of whw on a drip


----------



## BlackRider (7 June 2014)

50% is loony tunes time!

I said it would be 100% forage....


----------



## _GG_ (7 June 2014)

Well, I got through, but only by choosing some options in the questionnaire that I would never choose in real life for the vast majority of horses!!!


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Well, I got through, but only by choosing some options in the questionnaire that I would never choose in real life for the vast majority of horses!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I couldn't understand why it kept saying I was getting questions wrong and then realised it was the 50% forage question. Would never have put 50%.


----------



## Marydoll (7 June 2014)

Sounds like they need to do a whole series on correct feeding in their mag if they think 50% forage in light work is appropriate for most horses


----------



## amandap (7 June 2014)

These win a horse competitions make me very uncomfortable. The 50% forage/50% hard feed answer is especially worrying! My sister has a pony that was won in a raffle by the previous owner!

Are there win a dog competitions?


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			let me know if you manage to get 10/10, it may just be me being a numpty, but i checked with google and according to that i have got them all right 

Click to expand...

I disagree with a few of their answers - does that make me a bad owner?


----------



## pinklilly (7 June 2014)

According to my copy of the manual of horsemanship it states at least two thirds of the diet should be good quality forage and for horses in light work ( which is classed as an hours hacking a day with little cantering ) up to 20 % ( depending on  variables such as breed, temperament etc ) concentrates can be fed.


----------



## spookypony (7 June 2014)

pinklilly said:



			According to my copy of the manual of horsemanship it states at least two thirds of the diet should be good quality forage and for horses in light work ( which is classed as an hours hacking a day with little cantering ) up to 20 % ( depending on  variables such as breed, temperament etc ) concentrates can be fed.
		
Click to expand...

20% for light work sounds really rather high, according to modern thought on feeding. Never met a normal horse that needs that much in actual concentrates. No wonder there's so many ulcers about!


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

Exactly spookypony! Mine get nothing but grass and a supplement unless they need more for weight, then it's an oil based like Alfa oil and linseed - no starch...


----------



## happyclappy (7 June 2014)

have you seen how many views this thread hs had?!!!

when i was a kid whsmith ran a competition to win a horse every year. needelss to say I never won.

in general, i think it is a bad idea, but as long as thy have good safeguards in place, i suppose it is ok.

where do i enter?


----------



## PingPongPony (7 June 2014)

www.winahorse.co.uk 
It does concern me that they think 50%forage is acceptable for a horse in light work though :/ Needless to say that I highly doubt I will get through to the 3rd stage, but at least I gave it a go  
Good luck to everyone else who entered


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

PingPongPony said:



www.winahorse.co.uk 
It does concern me that they think 50%forage is acceptable for a horse in light work though :/ Needless to say that I highly doubt I will get through to the 3rd stage, but at least I gave it a go  
Good luck to everyone else who entered 

Click to expand...

Me too! and I am a bit horrified that the respiration rate question is wrong and they think that having the dentist out twice a year is unacceptable...


----------



## indie1282 (7 June 2014)

Was it in Pony mag where you used to win that chestnut pony 'Freddie' for a year?? I always wanted to have him lol.


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

I entered for my OH as he's been so sad since his boy died


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 June 2014)

am i missing something, answered all the questions but still not getting them all right, cant see where my mistakes are either


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			am i missing something, answered all the questions but still not getting them all right, cant see where my mistakes are either
		
Click to expand...

If your horse sees a dentist twice a year you are wrong, if you feed your horse more than 50% forage you are wrong, if your horse has a normal respiration rate (according to most sources I have found) you are wrong

Does that help


----------



## _GG_ (7 June 2014)

Fides said:



			If your horse sees a dentist twice a year you are wrong, if you feed your horse more than 50% forage you are wrong, if your horse has a normal respiration rate (according to most sources I have found) you are wrong

Does that help 

Click to expand...

This is weird because it only gave me 10/10 when I chose the dentist every 6 months option.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 June 2014)

Fides said:



			If your horse sees a dentist twice a year you are wrong, if you feed your horse more than 50% forage you are wrong, if your horse has a normal respiration rate (according to most sources I have found) you are wrong

Does that help 

Click to expand...

nope, still cant get them right

15-20 breaths
mudfever
worm egg count
phenylbutazone
rugby ball
foot
50%
electrolytes
noseband 
once a year - EDIT - this one is every 6 months


----------



## _GG_ (7 June 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			nope, still cant get them right

15-20 breaths
mudfever
worm egg count
phenylbutazone
rugby ball
foot
50%
electrolytes
noseband 
once a year - EDIT - this one is every 6 months
		
Click to expand...


Resp is 8-12


----------



## Fides (7 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			This is weird because it only gave me 10/10 when I chose the dentist every 6 months option.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I selected 6m the first time and when I had done 6m the second time (and I changed forage) it said 10/10 - maybe it does accept both as correct,,,


----------



## _GG_ (7 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Resp is 8-12
		
Click to expand...

But not sure they'd like the answers posted online


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			But not sure they'd like the answers posted online 

Click to expand...

i wouldnt worry, the answers seem to change each time, think it's pot luck that you get 10/10


----------



## jenningtons (8 June 2014)

its 8- 12 resp


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (8 June 2014)

I'm not entering as I have horses coming out of my ears but I would like to add my alarm to the 50% forage for a horse in light work. Firstly I second the poster who mentioned the online nutrition course and secondly I train racehorses who are on more than 50% forage. Last time I checked that wasn't classed as light work!


----------



## EstherYoung (8 June 2014)

Even the old fashioned books say 80/20 for light work, and what you've got to remember that those guidelines were put in placed based on feeding straights. Plain rolled oats actually contain a fair bit of fibre and most of them go straight through the horse - it's not the same as feeding the same quantity of highly digestible processed and molassed mix.


----------



## ribbons (8 June 2014)

I've always thought these win a horse/pony comps were ok as the winners were fully supported by a network of highly experienced horse professionals.
I now think its a bloody disgrace that an equine publication is calling 50% forage accurate for ANY horse, and giving someone a horse to care for based on that sort of knowledge.
Did someone say they were going to contact them? They need dragging over hot coals for that sort of information, being taken on board by novices trying to learn.
I bet the sponsors are a feed company. Grrrrrr. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Clare85 (8 June 2014)

Could the feed/forage question just be a mistake on the questionnaire's part? Surely no self respecting equine publication would think that 50/50 for a horse in light work is acceptable?


----------



## ribbons (8 June 2014)

Possibly Clare, but still no excuse for letting that go through without being picked up on. They have a massive responsibility to be accurate.


----------



## Clare85 (8 June 2014)

Very true ribbons. I think I might contact them regarding it as it does seem very odd. Although, having looked at the remainder if the application (once you get past the first stage) it does seem they are being pretty rigorous. You have to answer some more in depth questions. Then, if you are selected you have to attend a riding and horse care assessment, so one would hope they will be able to weed out any numpties


----------



## Kate Steele (17 June 2014)

I just got an email saying there is an error and they've posted on their facebook site https://www.facebook.com/YourHorse?ref=hl 
seems we were right there was a problem.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 June 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			No correct answer for what is a hackamore!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too! Surely its a bridle you just dont buy a hackamore noseband.


----------



## Loulou2002 (17 June 2014)

pinklilly said:



			50% forage for a horse in light work!!!` No wonder I couln't get through to the next round!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Thats bonkers


----------



## Rhubarb (17 June 2014)

For those of you that have entered, do you have to complete all the sections in one go or is there an option to complete at a later date? Also, for step 2, is there a word count? You could go on for ever!!

Thanks.


----------



## MagicMelon (17 June 2014)

I won't be entering as I don't "need" another horse!  But I always find it very unfair when competitions are always run out of a yard in the depths of England - just means people up north will have to travel very far and at their expense to get to Gloucester for their riding trial thing.  So basically only people near there will bother entering.  

It always annoys me that I can't enter the "win a lesson with a top rider" competitions as you always have to take your horse to them which is ALWAYS in England - why on earth they cant tie it in with that rider coming up to somewhere vageully near where the winner lives I'll never know, they forget its a 10 / 11 hour drive for us in NE Scotland for example to get down and a few hundred quid in diesal (as well as accomodation)!


----------



## PollyP99 (17 June 2014)

Fides said:



			I entered for my OH as he's been so sad since his boy died 

Click to expand...

Bless him. Hope you win then


----------



## Fides (17 June 2014)

PollyP99 said:



			Bless him. Hope you win then
		
Click to expand...

Just had an email saying through to the next round


----------



## Fides (17 June 2014)

PollyP99 said:



			Bless him. Hope you win then
		
Click to expand...

Just had an email saying through to the next round


----------



## PingPongPony (17 June 2014)

Woooooo, which round it that then? the one where you send photos and videos?


----------



## Fides (17 June 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			Woooooo, which round it that then? the one where you send photos and videos? 

Click to expand...

I dunno to be honest - never done this before... Photos and vids of you riding?


----------



## PingPongPony (17 June 2014)

yes, there is stage 1 which is the 10 questions, then stage 2 which is extensive questionnaire and then stage 3 where you upload photos and videos of you/whoever you've applied for riding, handling etc, then if you pass all them, you go for an assessment day to a yard near Gloucester, they asses you on riding, handling, stable management, first aid, etc. then if you get through that (3 people do) then the judges pick 1 person as a winner


----------



## tempo (17 June 2014)

The comp doesnt end unitll 10/11/14 so long wait XD


----------



## LC2013 (17 June 2014)

I saw this in the Your Horse magazine and was keen to enter as I am after a para dressage horse . I tried the 10 questions myself, answering all the obvious answers, 100% forage etc. Just had my friend who is a vet over and she was quite disgusted that even she didn't get 10 out of 10, she is one of the best vets in the north East so the questions are ridiculous !!
If a top vet doesn't get them right then what hope do the rest of us have !

Hope everyone gets through and someone on here gets a fancy new horse! Xx


----------



## mandyroberts (17 June 2014)

I know I am a bit behind the tread but questions look fine? Although I would have to check reap rate on Google to be honest


----------



## PingPongPony (17 June 2014)

Some of the answers are a bit ridiculous Ie. horse in light work should have 50% forage 50% hard feed apparently! :/


----------



## night_mare (17 June 2014)

Seems there is a win a horsebox competition as well - http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/Your-Horse-News/Search-Results/General-news/Jun-13/Win-a-Horsebox-2013/ - only problem is it links to the win a horse competition!!


----------



## LC2013 (18 June 2014)

Why am I still not getting through?

My answers are:

8-12 breaths per minute
Mud fever
Worm egg count
Phenylbutazone
Rugby ball
Foot
50% ( agree this should be 100% if it was accurate)
Electrolytes
Noseband
Every 6 months.

How can these be wrong???
Please help me I need a para pony!!!

Thank you x


----------



## PingPongPony (18 June 2014)

your horses teeth are checked too often I'm afraid


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (18 June 2014)

I do not get this i have answered these all correctly and still dont get through?? I have even tried annual or every 2 years for dental and that includes the rubbish answer of 50% forage ....?? is the website broken?


----------



## PingPongPony (18 June 2014)

Having received an email yesterday that the website WAS broken, and now it is fixed, it may be that the answers have now changed. Or possibly that you now cannot just keep trying to get the answers right? I can't say for sure but I know that it WAS broken, but isn't now


----------



## Fides (18 June 2014)

I think they have amended the forage question now...


----------



## LC2013 (18 June 2014)

Fides said:



			I think they have amended the forage question now...
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant
So is it now 100%??

Are teeth meant to be checked ever year not twice a year? 

Someone just loan me a para pony, I'm done with this competition!!!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (18 June 2014)

I had an email telling me a mistake was made and I was in round two... So I answered the questions... We will wait and see what happens now!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 June 2014)

LC2013 said:



			Why am I still not getting through?

My answers are:

8-12 breaths per minute
Mud fever
Worm egg count
Phenylbutazone
Rugby ball
Foot
50% ( agree this should be 100% if it was accurate)
Electrolytes
Noseband
Every 6 months.

How can these be wrong???
Please help me I need a para pony!!!

Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

I put these as well....


----------



## Tern (18 June 2014)

I put 

8-12 breaths per minute
Mud fever
Phenyllbutazone
Rugby Ball
Foot
50% then tried 100%
Electrolytes
Noseband
Once a year -

Still wrong somehow?


----------



## _GG_ (18 June 2014)

LC2013 said:



			Why am I still not getting through?

My answers are:

8-12 breaths per minute
Mud fever
Worm egg count
Phenylbutazone
Rugby ball
Foot
50% ( agree this should be 100% if it was accurate)
Electrolytes
Noseband
Every 6 months.

How can these be wrong???
Please help me I need a para pony!!!

Thank you x
		
Click to expand...


Those were the exact same answers I put in after about 30 attempts and they got me through. I do know someone on here got through saying 12 months for teeth, so maybe they changed it??


----------



## Pebble101 (18 June 2014)

I got through yesterday.  First time got a reply that an answer was wrong, changed it then got through.  Forage was 80%, teeth was 6 months.


----------



## Fides (18 June 2014)

Pebble101 said:



			I got through yesterday.  First time got a reply that an answer was wrong, changed it then got through.  Forage was 80%, teeth was 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

Originally it was at 50% and 12 months


----------



## alainax (18 June 2014)

I don't like the hackamore being called a noseband one 

Sure it has a part of it which could be called a noseband, but the shanks and curb strap/chain are all needed for it to function... Would be like calling a head collar a noseband! 

Although Wikipedia calling it head gear sounds a bit daft  we know it's a piece of tack, and often used as the primary functioning piece on a bitless bridle, but is there a more appropriate name than noseband?  Just sounds too odd, I'd never call one that!


----------



## Fides (19 June 2014)

alainax said:



			I don't like the hackamore being called a noseband one 

Sure it has a part of it which could be called a noseband, but the shanks and curb strap/chain are all needed for it to function... Would be like calling a head collar a noseband! 

Although Wikipedia calling it head gear sounds a bit daft  we know it's a piece of tack, and often used as the primary functioning piece on a bitless bridle, but is there a more appropriate name than noseband?  Just sounds too odd, I'd never call one that!
		
Click to expand...

But it is a noseband - you can't wear another type with it ie a grackle or cavesson...


----------



## alainax (19 June 2014)

Fides said:



			But it is a noseband - you can't wear another type with it ie a grackle or cavesson...
		
Click to expand...

However on that logic, you also wouldn't wear it with a bit, doesn't mean it's a bit! 

Most wouldn't wear it in place of a noseband either. 

When choosing which noseband to compliment your loose ring snaffle, a hackamore really shouldn't be on the option list! ( although I have seen a pic of a high level show jumper using both a bit and hackamore, but they would also chuck in a grackle to mess up both arguements )

Neither calling it a noseband or a bit sound right...


I guess if one was talking of a bosal or a side pull, as opposed to a mechanical hackamore with shanks and curb, then it could be closer to a noseband... *Ponders*


----------



## alainax (19 June 2014)

*still pondering* is there a collective term for things which are used to communicate or back up the riders aids? Bits, spurs, whips, hackamores? They are all under the parts which are used for direct communication , as opposed to the parts which are there to hold things together, like girth, browband, breastplate etc... Hmmm....


----------



## Fides (19 June 2014)

alainax said:



			However on that logic, you also wouldn't wear it with a bit, doesn't mean it's a bit! 


When choosing which noseband to compliment your loose ring snaffle, a hackamore really shouldn't be on the option list! ( although I have seen a pic of a high level show jumper using both a bit and hackamore, but they would also chuck in a grackle to mess up both arguements )

Neither calling it a noseband or a bit sound right...
		
Click to expand...

I actually trained my boy to a bit using a hackamore and bit together. He was broken with a bosal halter, bridled with a hackamore but now can wear a bit too...


----------



## Dolly1988 (23 June 2014)

Having filled out the second round questionnaire the magazine says I will be asked to upload photos but it just went to a media page saying thank you for completing this survey?


----------



## Sophire (25 June 2014)

I have entered, just for a bit of fun really as I very highly doubt I'll make it through. I thought the 10 questions were fine, some were not very well written and without a correct answer but if that was the case it was obvious which they wanted you to put. In terms of 80/20 forage in light work, they are the rations you are taught all through pony club and BHS even in this day, so although I fed my horse in medium work 100% forage, I still knew the answer, I don't think they're expecting you to be circumstantial for some multiple choice questions!
Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Sparkly horse (26 June 2014)

What's the answer to the WEC ONE


----------



## Happy Hunter (26 June 2014)

I just filled it in - got 10/10 then gave up during the questionnaire type thing - I just dont have a good enough Xfactor style sob story!
Besides there is probably someone who deserves it more than me  - im a lucky duck as it is


----------



## Sparkly horse (26 June 2014)

LC2013 said:



			Why am I still not getting through?

My answers are:

8-12 breaths per minute
Mud fever
Worm egg count
Phenylbutazone
Rugby ball
Foot
50% ( agree this should be 100% if it was accurate)
Electrolytes
Noseband
Every 6 months.
How can these be wrong???
Please help me I need a para pony!!!

Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

Try 80% forage that's what got me through


----------



## Moomin1 (26 June 2014)

I find it completely wrong that they even do these comps still. Far too many horses neglected through ignorance out there, and horses waiting for homes piling up in rescue centres.  :-(


----------



## blitznbobs (26 June 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I find it completely wrong that they even do these comps still. Far too many horses neglected through ignorance out there, and horses waiting for homes piling up in rescue centres.  :-(
		
Click to expand...

COuldnt agree more - it should be the kit and full livery for a year... for someone who already has a horse but is struggling to keep it..


----------



## Dolly1988 (26 June 2014)

Any ideas anyone?



Dolly1988 said:



			Having filled out the second round questionnaire the magazine says I will be asked to upload photos but it just went to a media page saying thank you for completing this survey?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lottie9 (9 July 2014)

Dolly1988 said:



			Any ideas anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone got to the photo and video stage?  What does it ask for?


----------



## tempo (6 August 2014)

Lottie9 said:



			Has anyone got to the photo and video stage?  What does it ask for?
		
Click to expand...

this???
+ ive lost the link for the second questionnaire...


----------



## EmmaC78 (6 August 2014)

I got an e-mail a few weeks ago asking me for a flatwork or jumping photo but nothing apart from that.


----------



## Jericho (7 August 2014)

I filled out the multiple choice questionnaire then was asked to fill out a more comprehensive questionnaire about costings, lateral movements and first aid, and why I wanted to win, which was v comprehensive. Then a couple of weeks ago I got asked to send a photo but not a video... Anyone else got any further/ different? I really don't have a scoobys chance of winning but hey you have got to be in it to win it....


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2014)

Jericho said:



			I filled out the multiple choice questionnaire then was asked to fill out a more comprehensive questionnaire about costings, lateral movements and first aid, and why I wanted to win, which was v comprehensive. Then a couple of weeks ago I got asked to send a photo but not a video... Anyone else got any further/ different? I really don't have a scoobys chance of winning but hey you have got to be in it to win it....
		
Click to expand...

That's what I got too.


----------



## horsetime1 (3 July 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			Got 10/10! Forage is 50% and breaths is 10-12 if that helps!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me more!!!!!&#128052;


----------



## MagicMelon (4 July 2015)

Thing is, its always a bit unfair as I bet the stage where they invite you to an equestrian centre for the practical bit is at a centre in the South of England somewhere - these sorts of things always are!  Same with the lessons they're offering, you always have to go to their yard which is ALWAYS hours and hours away from us up in NE Scotland...  I think if I wanted a horse, I'd be a bit peeved to have to spend a fortune travelling all the way down to England to then not even win!


----------



## cobgoblin (4 July 2015)

Is this still the same competition as last year? Or did someone win?


----------



## LC2013 (4 July 2015)

This was 2014 one. I didnt win &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Cheiro1 (4 July 2015)

They've opened another 2015 one, same link!


----------



## riversideeu (4 July 2015)

I entered the Your Horse Win a Horse competition and won a lovely Dutch mare Femke. I had her from age 7 to 24 and bred 5 lovely foals out of her by Medoc. I have her last foal Mouse who is 8 now. They are very careful to make sure you are able to properly look after the horse and it is a wonderful competition to take part in. Good luck everyone XXX.


----------



## EmmaC78 (4 July 2015)

I am sure I remember Femke from when she was featured in the magazine.


----------



## riversideeu (5 July 2015)

I think it is 22 years ago now that I won. How time flies. She came into my life at a difficult time at work when my confidence was low and the whole competition changed everything. I am glad someone still remembers it XXX.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (5 July 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			Got 10/10! Forage is 50% and breaths is 10-12 if that helps!
		
Click to expand...


50%?? My horse would be uncontrollable on that much hard feed.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (5 July 2015)

I entered this years but at the end of the 20 questions it just says update and that's it nothing happens!


----------

